
Show HN: Get a Free Crypto Collectible - pilingual
https://glossy.cards/card/20
======
pilingual
Hello! A few days ago I made the mistake of submitting and deleting my Show HN
and the resubmission was denied. I won’t do that again.

This project uses ERC721 and IPFS. My last Show HN a few months ago had one
comment, which I noticed too late. This time I’ll keep an eye out. Happy to
answer any questions about how it works!

